# A favour please lovely iui'ers



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Could you all please send loads of       and prayers to my friend Nikki in Oxford who gave birth to her (ivf) twins last Sunday (5th) at 26 weeks. So far Finlay and Holly are doing well. I pray they will continue to do so.

Bless their hearts xxxxxxxx

Thank you in advance

Shazia xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

sending loads of                      to Finlay and Holly - Grow strong little ones


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Shazia,

wow what where there weights?

sending them loads of                 

Glad they are doing well, keep us updated with there progress

Donna xx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hi ladies

that was quick - thanks.

Donna think they are 1lb 10 and 1lb 14 so pretty good I think. Have looked it up and think a typical weight at 26 weeks is 1lb 14. xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

I hope they are little fighters for their mummy and Daddy ( I work on a NICU so if you need to know anything I'm nearly always around)

Sending lots of love     

Oink

xx

PS Your daughter is so so so so beautiful, she is the only baby to make me broody since I had Myles x


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Oink have pm'd u

x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

from me x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

from me too.

Lainey I agree your daughter is really scrummy!


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

from me to


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Lots of Love and      from me too xxxx

ps Lainey is really scrummy xx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

from me as well.

Txx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Shazia

Count me in !!! I feel blessed to have got so far into my pregnancy with my 2,I was so scared of having them early so my heart goes out to your friend 

Sending tonnes of lovely warm fuzzy growing vibes for those precious babies

                           

Stay strong little ones!!!!

Kelly


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Wishing them all the luck in the world!

Keep fighting!         

Jess xxx


----------

